# personal plow unit for 1/4 acre driveway



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

we recently purchased some land. only down fall is the loooong gravel driveway.

what do you guys sugest i get to remove some snow.

i have a 2001 3/4 but i don't really want to wreck it with a plow.

i'm considering a tractor with a blow or maybe a beater truck with a plow.

its about 40 acrea but i don't really plan on doing much farm work so i'm not sure a tractor is the best bet....although i do like the idea of a blower. i have a feeling this place gets bombed with big snow.

looking to buy for next year season, 2011-2012 may wait to spring to get something cheap???


----------



## firemt036 (Jan 1, 2010)

definatley a snowblower less headaches for a gravel drive good luck


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

1/4 acre driveway are you saying this is 50 x 50.
How much snow does your area get annually?
If you are just plowing your driveway you will not ruin your truck.
I would buy a used plow in the spring since you aren't buying till next year and the prices will be cheaper then now.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So it's a 250' drive assuming it's 10' wide? That's not bad! Get a lawn tractor and do it with that. Or a quad.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

A tractor and blower.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

used plow installed=$2500 blower for a tractor=$2500 

get a local guy to plow it for you at $50 and you can pay him for 5 years and not have to deal with maintenance and doing the work yourself and help a guy feed his family.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

a quarter acre is just under 11,000 square feet (15 feet wide 725 feet long)


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ajslands;1106220 said:


> So it's a 250' drive assuming it's 10' wide? That's not bad! Get a lawn tractor and do it with that. Or a quad.


Wow I don't know what kind of math I was doing! 
So it's like 1100' long X 10' wide. Get a tractor.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

swtiih;1106201 said:


> 1/4 acre driveway are you saying this is 50 x 50.
> How much snow does your area get annually?
> If you are just plowing your driveway you will not ruin your truck.
> I would buy a used plow in the spring since you aren't buying till next year and the prices will be cheaper then now.


50 X 50 is not a quarter of 200 x 200 it is one sixteenth


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

grass disaster;1106066 said:


> we recently purchased some land. only down fall is the loooong gravel driveway.
> 
> what do you guys sugest i get to remove some snow.
> 
> ...


a used compact tractor 25 to 35 hp with a 4 foot to 6 foot blower would work well. Plow trucks on gravel driveways require alot of practiced technique


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I know you think you might not need a tractor but trust me, especially with 40 acres if you buy one you wont know what you did without one. It seems expensive at first but a compact diesel with a blower and a bucket would be perfect. Trust me, you never know you needed one until you have one lol. They do so many things. A blower on a subcompact will clear that easily.


----------



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

it be more than the driveway, around the house and shed too.

how big should i likely go.

what can i expect to pay for a nice set-up? 

do most tractors have the blower in back?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

heather lawn spray;1106381 said:


> 50 X 50 is not a quarter of 200 x 200 it is one sixteenth


my mistake you are correct 1/4 acre is approximately 11,000 sf.
I would agree with a small tractor , then you have something around for the other things that come up


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

For a compact diesel, a mid 20 horse model should do you just fine. A 30 horse would be excellent, probably overkill though. You can get a blower in front or rear. The plus to a rear mount blower is that you can keep the loader on the front, unfortunately it means you have to look backwards. Its personal preference really. New, you can expect a little over $20,000 for a decent kubota or john deere. A little less or a little more depending on model and attachments, but it'll last you a liftetime. You may be able to find a good used one for less.


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Put a mid-weight plow on your truck and don't sweat it. The plow will not harm a 3/4 ton truck. My driveway is 15' wide and 600' long. It takes me much less time to do it with the truck and plow than it would with a tractor and blower. Plus, the plow is on my daily driver so I get in put my coffee in the cup holder, one pass out, one pass back, clean off the 40x50 pad in front of my garage and off to work. Warm, dry.....

I will agree that with having acreage, a tractor is sure nice to have and may be a good all-around compromise. However, I always have owned 1/2 ton or better trucks and always will. To put a plow on it is worth it.


----------



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

boy they dont give a way tractors now days.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

For $1000 you can buy a good 1970's large-frame Simplicity tractor which will plow or blow snow for another 30 years.


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Truck or Tractor*

My drive approximately 2000' x 20'. It used to be smaller so I started with a tractor and back blade, then added a front blade controlled by the front loader. For the past 7 or so years I've been plowing with a 79 Dodge Ramcharger automatic transmission with 7 1/2' blade with power angle. This year I'm switching to a 1/2 ton Chevy pickup with a 5 speed manual transmission.

I'm not saying the tractor didn't do the job, but it took a lot more time and was extremely more uncomfortable (read freezing cold).

Unless you have a least a cab, preferably heated, on the tractor you will probably find that it gets old quick and the fun of plowing and moving snow vanishes.

My drive is a combination of dirt and gravel in spots, with the longest straight section being about 840'.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*



grass disaster;1106066 said:


> we recently purchased some land. only down fall is the loooong gravel driveway.
> 
> what do you guys sugest i get to remove some snow.
> 
> ...


Not knowing what your potential budget may be

or what you can afford is the issue.

You have to shop and the earlier the better in your case;

A small compact utility tractor has much much lower

resale or trade value with out a front end loader.

Kubota is still offering zero percent 60 month financing

for small tractors and implements and that weighs

heavily in your favor.

Anyone buying their first tractor always buys too little tractor

for thier use and it will cause you problems in a few years from

premature wear.

The short money bet is always the Big box stores and John Deere

as you can buy a 20 horse 2 wheel drive, front blower, mower chains

and soft cab around 3 thousand but it will not have the power of a diesel

like the Kubota 2660 with a 60 inch rear blower from Pronovost.

About mowing;

A rear mounted 48 inch Caroni flail mower from agrisupply.com will mow all your

property forvever and you can use it on another tractor when you trade losing no

value.

A lot of Kubota dealers have excess inventory that is tored and still crated

from the previous year.

spring time is the best time to pick up a new rear mounted snow blower

if you are willing to do a little searching/phone calls.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Get a used 1/2 ton with a used plow and have at it. I use a 1/2 ton ford with a western and plow 1500 feet. I have a tractor with blower also but i freeze my ass off doing it and it takes 10xs longter to do. I start truck allow to warm a bit get in drink coffee, listen to music STAY WARM, and plow in 10 minutes one down left angle turn around backup 2 down left angle turnaround back up and 3 down right angle and done.


----------



## lukynskywyrd (Oct 8, 2010)

*I agree....*

'86 Chevy P/U with 4spd manual and granny gear,305 4bbl dual exhaust, dual batteries, $15 amber roof top beacon, Western 7'6" cable driven plow, heat and one speaker stereo. A real rusty mule but it all works. $2000. And the hardware store down the street has an Ariens for $1499 on sale.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd vote for the plow since you have a choice.

I used a front mount blower on a Kubota tractor on my dirt/stone driveway when I first moved in and it was a pain because of the rocks constantly getting in and busting the shear pins. 

Plow is alot quicker and warmer......


----------



## 98tacoma (Mar 4, 2007)

Check out Snowsport for a plow for your truck. I've had mine for 3 years now and have been very happy, good price and does a good job. My driveway is gravel and it handles it pretty well. PM me with any questions.


----------



## Andy's Beast (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 400 foot driveway 15 feet wide, with a 60x50 pad.

1st year I lived at my house, paid a guy the previous owners had recommended to do it. He would come by after the snow fell, usually after I had to leave for work. Not convenient, but it was ok. First time, my wife got stuck going up the driveway and had to carry 2 screaming babies up the driveway, I was "told" to take care of it. So year 2, I got a 42 inch blade for a simplicity tractor. Not bad, till we got 12 inches of snow, and I spent 3 hours plowing my driveway and cracked the housing slamming into snow drifts.

3rd year, bought a 95 f250 with a western plow, fixed up the plow and got the truck up to snuff and now get to play in the snow, in my warm truck. Wife is happy that the driveway is clean, I got a new toy, and I don't have freeze my ass on a tractor

Put a plow on the truck, a 3/4 ton is made to work!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Andy's Beast;1122864 said:


> I have a 400 foot driveway 15 feet wide, with a 60x50 pad.
> 
> 1st year I lived at my house, paid a guy the previous owners had recommended to do it. He would come by after the snow fell, usually after I had to leave for work. Not convenient, but it was ok. First time, my wife got stuck going up the driveway and had to carry 2 screaming babies up the driveway, I was "told" to take care of it. So year 2, I got a 42 inch blade for a simplicity tractor. Not bad, till we got 12 inches of snow, and I spent 3 hours plowing my driveway and cracked the housing slamming into snow drifts.
> 
> ...


Well said Andy


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You should get a used V-plow. It won't wreck your truck just doing your own drive. Most long drives on property with land will drift severly. V-plow will make life easy. It's not that tricky plowing gravel, just keep the plow off the ground slightly or do as others on this site have suggested and attach a piece of pipe to the blade. Make sure you mark out the drive before it snows.


----------



## fruitcakesa (Jan 29, 2009)

My driveway is not long or wide but it is steep and twisty. I have been plowing it with 1/2 and 3/4 ton P/U's for years but as I also have acreage, I finally bit the bullet and bought a used L4630 Kubota with heated cab. I put a QA plow on it and could not be happier. Plus I now have a vehicle that works year round and does not sit for 6 months like with a dedicated plow truck. I sold my truck the next day since this time of year everyone is looking for snow removal equipment.


----------



## FLMan (Jan 4, 2006)

I used to plow my gravel driveway with a heavy 8' snoboss, it used to be like a grader, then I had these made up and no more problems. If any one is interested in a set of them, let me know?


----------



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

i saw a gotor type machine the other day...4 wheels 2 seater dump box on back

it was 4 wheel steer with a cab and a plow on it.

i wouldnt need to get a atv then 

anyone know what i am talking about? looked like a bobcat or something it was white.


----------



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

grass disaster;1143060 said:


> i saw a gotor type machine the other day...4 wheels 2 seater dump box on back
> 
> it was 4 wheel steer with a cab and a plow on it.
> 
> ...


anyone know what this is?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bobcat utility vehicle or a Toolcat. If it had a loader arm on the front it was a Toolcat. Not sure if the UTV's have four wheel steer, I doubt it, so it must have been a Toolcat.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Above is a picture of my house. It is about 500 from the lower garage to the circle and another 90-100 feet to the "barn". The town is also really slow to clear the street. For the last 2 miles of my road there are only two residents. Ive already had to plow part of the road to get my wife's VW out this year. My first year here I used 3 snow blowers. A Cub Cadet 24" on tracks, a 73 Ariens with a 30" intake and a old Cub Cadet garden tractor with a blower on it. We get a lot of snow. Stray lake effect snows and nor easters...Id say we get a reliable 4-8" every week Nov 15 - April 1. I am also up on a ridge and get a ton of wind. Cold snow keeps drifting into my driveway 3-4 days after a storm. Its just anoying to go out there for 30 minutes a day before work.

The owner before me had a small 4WD Kubota with a bucket and blower on the back. "Silly old man" I would say to myself looking at that thing. Put your back into it a little and get the work done was my motto. Then last February we got dumped on with 52" of snow over 3 days. The Cub Cadet tractor broke a tie rod, the Cub Cadet blower broke a track and the engine in the Ariens finally blew. My back Fing KILLED!!!.

So this summer I save a few buck and now have a Boss sport Duty on my 1/2t Sierra. We have had a few storms this year and it is laughable how little effort it takes. I made a pot of coffee before heading out for the last little 6" storm. The coffee was still to hot to drink when I was done plowing. I will always own a plow for as long as I have a larger driveway to clear. It may be overkill, but I am happy to bring a shotgun a to a knife fight.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## grass disaster (Oct 26, 2006)

magik235;1159316 said:


> I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3
> 
> My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


whats the value on something like this? this looks very nice!


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

I also have what to me is a long driveway. Counting the private road I live on, it's about 1/4 mile.
For the last 20 years I have used a dedicated plowtruck that never leaves the property.
If you can afford one & have a place to keep it year round, you'll never regret it.
I also have a couple tractors but I'm too old to play out in the cold going backwards plowing snow for a few hours when I can sit in comfort in a nice dry cab and clear my drive, the road, & the two other drives off my road in an hour.
The little Ford 2N is my riding lawn mower with a 6' rear finish mower. Look for a good tractor too.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

grass disaster;1160507 said:


> whats the value on something like this? this looks very nice!


It is hard to determine the value of older setups. I have had the plow for 25 years and had it on several different vehicles. I put more time than money into fixing the Jeep.


----------

